

Visualizing the East Anglia Climate Research Unit Leaked Email Network - cema
http://computationallegalstudies.com/2009/11/27/visualizing-the-east-anglia-climate-research-unit-leaked-email-network/

======
cema
It's 3 days old but I could not find it in HN archives. If it is a duplicate,
I apologize.

The authors build a graph of connections based on the email headers (from the
full hacked set), draw the graph and identify hubs/authority scores.

------
thwarted
It's kind of lame that Microsoft Seadragon opens this massive picture up in a
680x330 pixel unresizeable viewport on my 3520x1200 display. At least it links
to the original.

------
mjbommar
@thwarted, there's a fullscreen button in the lower right.

